# Graphics Card Buying Advice Needed



## abhilashkrishn (Feb 28, 2012)

Im planning for Graphics update of my PC. My PC having 300W Powersupply now. I can buy maximum 360W SMPS for this.

Which Graphics card need to select from these?

ATI Radeon *HD 5450, HD 5670 and HD 6670*

Also please guide me which powersupply can I select for this Graphics Card : 300W or 360W (*not more than that as my UPS not support more!*)

My system configuration is as list as below:

_Intel DG41TY Motherboard
Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200 2.5GHz
2 x 2GB DDR2 RAM PC2 6400 800MHz
Seagate 500GB SATA2 HDD 7200RPM
Seagate 1TB SATA2 HDD 7200RPM
LG DVD+RW
300W SMPS
USB Mouse
PS/2 Keyboard
18.5" Wide DELL LCD Monitor_


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 28, 2012)

Why don't you upgrade your psu first? Surely you will not like to get your pc blow out. BTW, What is your budget?


----------



## nx112 (Feb 28, 2012)

Grab a 5670 and you will be fine.
My friend has a 250 watt smps and he has no difficulties with 5670 but if you are planning to go for 6670 ,then go with MSI 6670(5.5 -5.7k)+fsp saga 400(1.9k) w or corsair cx 430 w(2.2 k).


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 28, 2012)

for ur system, look for 5670 or 6670 will be fine. U can look for 240gt as well. BTW, at which res u game ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2012)

^^ 1366*768 most probably 

@ OP - get either HD5670 512MB GDDr5 or HD6670 1GB GDDr5 whichever is in your budget.

For the PSU look for corsair VS450 @ 2.1k and tell us the brand and model name of the UPS you have.


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you all for reply 



MyGeekTips said:


> Why don't you upgrade your psu first? Surely you will not like to get your pc blow out. BTW, What is your budget?


Because my UPS specification says 600VA. And I think if I purchased 400/450W it will be huge load on my UPS.
My budget is upto 7k, but high-end cards will overkill my system.



dibya_kol said:


> for ur system, look for 5670 or 6670 will be fine. U can look for 240gt as well. BTW, at which res u game ?


topgear is saying correct. My display resolution is 1366*768.



topgear said:


> ^^ 1366*768 most probably
> 
> @ OP - get either HD5670 512MB GDDr5 or HD6670 1GB GDDr5 whichever is in your budget.
> 
> For the PSU look for corsair VS450 @ 2.1k and tell us the brand and model name of the UPS you have.


My UPS is V-Guard SLENDER PLUS 600.

*www.vguard.in/pdfs/Brochures/Slender_plus_600.pdf
UPS | Online UPS, Line Interactive UPS :: V-Guard Products


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 29, 2012)

abhilashkrishn said:


> Because my UPS specification says 600VA. And I think if I purchased 400/450W it will be huge load on my UPS.
> My budget is upto 7k, but high-end cards will overkill my system.



won't. 450W PSU won't extract 450W. maybe 300-350W only. also don't go over HD6770. your processor will bottleneck the GPU.


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 1, 2012)

Sam said:


> won't. 450W PSU won't extract 450W. maybe 300-350W only. also don't go over HD6770. your processor will bottleneck the GPU.



Are you suggesting that I should go with 450W SMPS. Are you sure it will work with 600VA UPS? Do I need to purchase HD5670?


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2012)

A 600VA UPS has max load limit of 360W - now with a HD6670 /5670 your rig will need to draw 210-240W from the UPS and the LCD minitor will consume 25/35W - so the overall load on the UPS would be not more than 270W provided you are using a good PSu which has around 80% efficiency like CX430v2/VS450 - so the UPS will work just fine with a 450W PSu


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> A 600VA UPS has max load limit of 360W - now with a HD6670 /5670 your rig will need to draw 210-240W from the UPS and the LCD minitor will consume 25/35W - so the overall load on the UPS would be not more than 270W provided you are using a good PSu which has around 80% efficiency like CX430v2/VS450 - so the UPS will work just fine with a 450W PSu



Sorry if this question seems to be silly. How a 450W PSU can work with 600VA UPS if the UPS can draw a maximum of 360W? Is it there a chance of burning the UPS by connecting a 450W PSU?


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 2, 2012)

I am using a corsair 550wt psu connected with 650 ups. So i think u shouldnt be worried too much.


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 2, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> I am using a corsair 550wt psu connected with 650 ups. So i think u shouldnt be worried too much.



Thank you so much! I will then buy a 450W PSU.
Can anybody please suggest a good PSU?


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2012)

just get Corsair VS450 @ 2.1k or CX430v2 @ 2.4k


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> just get Corsair VS450 @ 2.1k or CX430v2 @ 2.4k



I wonder why is the price difference there eventhough CX430v2 have less wattage(430W) than VS450(450W)?


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2012)

CX430v2 is a 80 Plus Certified Unit and VS450 has no 80 plus Certification ( 80 plus certification costs some bucks ! ) - this is the reason why VS450 is priced lower


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> CX430v2 is a 80 Plus Certified Unit and VS450 has no 80 plus Certification ( 80 plus certification costs some bucks ! ) - this is the reason why VS450 is priced lower



Thank you for your valuable inputs.


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2012)

^^ you are welcome  So which one you have decided to get ??


----------



## abhilashkrishn (Mar 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ you are welcome  So which one you have decided to get ??



HD6670 with CX430v2


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2012)

^^ nice choice but if you can spend 1.5k more for the gfx card look for HD7750


----------

